# Welcher DSL Anbieter ?



## Andreas Späth (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Ja ich weiss es gibt da schon einige Threads, aber so wirklich weitergeholfen haben mir diese nicht.

Ich bin im Moment bei der Telekom mit Anschluss und Flatrate.
2Mbit mit doppel Upstream.

Auf der Suche bin ich nach mindestens 3Mbit ( 6 wären Ideal ) und einem hohem Upstream.
Also es sollten schon die 1Mbit Upstream sein die man bei T-DSL 3000 ja für einen Aufpreis kriegt.
Und Fastpath ist natürlich auch Pflicht da ich einen kleinen Gameserver für 4-5 Personen aufsetzen möchte 

Also ich will komplett mit Anschluss und Flatrate weg von der Telekom die es bis heute nicht zustande bringt regelmäsig abzurechnen ( manchmal kommt einen Monat garnix im nächsten dafür das doppelte )

Wenn möglich sollte der neue Anschluss ohne *hohe* Anschlussgebühr sein und einen Wlanrouter ( ohne Karte ) enthalten.

Ins Auge gefasst hab ich im Moment Arcor und 1&1, mich würde aber interesieren ob es noch andere gute Anbieter gibt die vergleichbares bieten.
Vieleicht auch Lokale Anbieter im Raum Mannheim/Ludwigshafen.

Wobei mir wirklich Fastpath und ein hoher Upstream am wichtigsten sind, 2Mbit downstream würde es auch in zukunft tuhen


----------



## chmee (12. Juni 2005)

Mahlzeit, habe gerade erst gestern für 1und1 gesprochen.
Die Arcor-Kackbratzen habens in 3 Monaten nicht geschafft, den
Anschluß freizuschalten..Also saß der Kumpel bei mir und ich empfahl ihm 1und1, weil
ich mit 1und1 sehr zufrieden bin, läuft läuft läuft läuft und ich kriege die Rechnung monatlich
Online zugesendet und 1mal jährlich schriftlich..

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Juni 2005)

Kann man die Rechnung bei 1&1 auch Monatlich schriftlich beziehen ?
Meiner Oma ( die das Zahl  ) wäre das sehr wichtig und vermutlich ein Grund einen Anbieter abzulehnen der das nicht tut.


----------



## chmee (12. Juni 2005)

Die E-Mail PDF-Rechnung müsste nur ausgedruckt werden. Schriftlich weiß ich's nicht..

mfg chmee


----------



## Victorianer (13. Juni 2005)

Habe Arcor DSL 3000, bin sehr damit zufrieden. Alles ist so wie es sein soll ^^
(Lief alles eindwandfrei, die haben sogar rechtzeitig und ohne weitere Probleme meinen Anschluss bei der T-com gekündigt).
Die Telefonflatrate ist auch was hübsches.


Ein guter Freund hat sich "Alice-DSL" geholt und spuckt auch nur gute Töne (dort gibts auch die Telefonflat, soweit ich weiss). War anfangs skeptisch, als ich dann aber hörte das Alice-DSL quasi Hansenet ist, warn die Zweifel hinüber. Hansenet ist in der Zockergemeinde ja ziemlich bekannt (war es zumindest früher)


----------



## hpvw (13. Juni 2005)

Victorianer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein guter Freund hat sich "Alice-DSL" geholt und spuckt auch nur gute Töne (dort gibts auch die Telefonflat, soweit ich weiss). War anfangs skeptisch, als ich dann aber hörte das Alice-DSL quasi Hansenet ist, warn die Zweifel hinüber. Hansenet ist in der Zockergemeinde ja ziemlich bekannt (war es zumindest früher)


Das kann ich bestätigen, auch wenn ich kein Zocker bin. Wenn Hansenet bei Dir verfügbar ist, solltest Du Alice ins Haus lassen. Für 1,50 € pro Monat bekommst Du auch eine Rechnung per Post.
Die Telefonflat zu anderen Hansenet-Kunden deutschlandweit ist inklusive (wird aber vermutlich nur in Hamburg wirklich nützlich sein), eine allgemeine Telefonflat für deutsche Festnetznummern gibt es optional, kostet allerdings knapp 20 €.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Victorianer (13. Juni 2005)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...eine allgemeine Telefonflat für deutsche Festnetznummern gibt es optional, kostet allerdings knapp 20 €.



ja, das hab ich gemeint (kostet bei Arcor auch so um die 25€)


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Juni 2005)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die E-Mail PDF-Rechnung müsste nur ausgedruckt werden. Schriftlich weiß ich's nicht..


 
Erkläre das meiner Oma 


Und Hansenet ist leider nicht verfügbar bei mir 
Ludwigshafen am Rhein ist was Breitband internet betrifft eine Katastrophe, in Mannheim ( da könnte ich wenn ich aus dem Küchenfenster schauhe nen Stein rüberwerfen ) gibts Powerline ( internet über steckdose ) 6Mbit up und Downstream Flatrate für 100€ im Monat ohne Zwangstrennung alle 24 Stunden.
Ok 100€ sind ne Menge geld aber 6Mbit in beide Richtungen *sabber*


----------



## chmee (13. Juni 2005)

Hey Teac, PN angekommen.
1und1 haben "noch" kein FastPath. :-(
Powerline 6MBit Down/Up ? :SABBER:

mfg chmee


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Juni 2005)

Mir fällt gerade ein, ist es nicht 1&1 die versuchen Poweruser loszuwerden ?


----------



## chmee (13. Juni 2005)

Grins.... Ja, 100Euronen bei EnteTrente !


----------



## fireblade1282 (14. Juni 2005)

Also ich kann nur sagen:
Arcor hat bei mir mehrmals fehlgeschlagen und das schlimmste daran ist, daß man im Falle von etwaigen Problemen aufgeschmissen ist. Die Hotline ist (wie jede andere meist auch dauer-überbelegt) schlichtweg inkompetent... die betreiben da wohl so ein Callcenter wo "Niedriglohn IT Kräfte" sich Standard-Ausreden einfallen lassen.
Bei einem Vertrag warte ich nun sogar schon seit 6 Monaten und habe rausgefunden, dass sie mich seit dieser Zeit bewusst belügen: Der Verteiler ist noch nicht ausgebaut und konnte mich seit Januar gar nicht aufnehmen, trotzdem haben sie einen erfolgreichen Anschlusscheck vorgegaukelt und lassen mich im Moment nicht aus dem Vertrag. Zur Rede gestellt wurde man an der Hotline sogar pampig... Sauerei sowas.

Zu empfehlen ist 1und1. Als T-Reseller erhälst du von denen eine klasse Leitung zu günstigen Preisen... Die 6000er mit Flat ist im Moment der Renner und günstiger als bei der T-Com die 1000er... und vorallem: ich hatte bei 1und1 erst einmal in 4 Jahren ein Problem (war allerdings mein Webserver)... nachts um 2 angerufen und ne freundliche Schnecke drangehabt, die das Problem in 2 Minuten kompetent gelöst hatte... sowas hinterlässt beim Kunden ein gutes Gefühl....

Viel erfolg bei der Leitungswahl....

(PS Wie bereits schon beschrieben: Lebst du in den Großstadt bzw. Kerngebieten wie FFM ist eine City Flat auch eine Alternative... Alice und Co lässt grüßen....)


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Juni 2005)

fireblade1282 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und vorallem: ich hatte bei 1und1 erst einmal in 4 Jahren ein Problem (war allerdings mein Webserver)... nachts um 2 angerufen und ne freundliche Schnecke drangehabt, die das Problem in 2 Minuten kompetent gelöst hatte... sowas hinterlässt beim Kunden ein gutes Gefühl....


 
Ok ich bin jetzt von 1&1 überzeugt, meine Oma muss ich noch überzeugen aber bei dem Sparvorteil kann man doch garnicht nein sagen 
Aber nur noch eine Frage.
Ruft ihr eine anderen Hotline an als ich sie damals als Kunde hatte ?
Bei mir waren da immer irgendwelche Bananen drann bei denen ich froh war dass sie wussten ein FTP ist, hatte da vor 5 Jahren 2 mal das größte Webspacepaket angemietet.

Oder hab ich in bezug auf Hotlines einfach nur Pech, das ist bestimmt eine verschwörung gegen mich :suspekt:


----------



## hpvw (14. Juni 2005)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder hab ich in bezug auf Hotlines einfach nur Pech, das ist bestimmt eine verschwörung gegen mich :suspekt:


Da hattest Du wohl Pech. Ich kenne von 1und1 auch die Webhosting Hotline. In einem eigenen (Billig-)Paket die E-Mail-Hotline, bei Kunden mit großen Paketen die Telefon-Hotline.
Die E-Mails waren spätestens innerhalb weniger Stunden kompetent beantwortet (auch zu unmöglichen Zeiten) und die Telefonhotline hat ebenfalls kompetent Hilfestellung geleistet. Aber man muss wohl auch ein bisschen Glück haben, wer da nun am anderen Ende abnimmt.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## fireblade1282 (14. Juni 2005)

Seh ich auch so...
ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die tagsüber ein Callcenter betreiben wo 10 "Bananen" auf einen Tekkie kommen.... wenn du dann den 24/7 Support auch wirklich mitten in der Nacht anrufst hast du die Notfallbesatzung dran, die garantiert nicht aus 0-8-15 Supportern besteht... allerdings isses schon irgendwie peinlich mitten in der Nacht da anzurufen nur um ma schnell eine tarifbestätigung einzuholen


----------

